
Canada Puts Housing Speculators on Notice as Toronto Prices Soar - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-18/canada-puts-housing-speculators-on-notice-as-toronto-prices-soar
======
brunoluiz
I just ask myself: when does London - and other European cities - will do the
same?

